# Replace cork handle



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I have a favorite Browning Graphite rod that needs a new cork (or other) handle. Cant these be easily replaced and where might I find the parts?

Thanks,

P_


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is near about impossible to do from the bottom. To do it correctly you need to unwrap all guides and remove reel seat and then rebuild rod.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've watched Pompano Joe do it on my buddy's rod starting from the bottom with very little trouble at all. I'd talk to him, I'm sure he'd be willing to help you out!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

That would take some skills... You could just wrap over it with cork tape... tho I have no experience with how long it would last.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

prgault said:


> I have a favorite Browning Graphite rod that needs a new cork (or other) handle. Cant these be easily replaced and where might I find the parts?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P_


If "other" works for you, you can make a very serviceable grip over old cork with this stuff: 
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Cord-Grip-Tape-Shrink-Tubing/Flocked-Rubber-Shrink-Tube


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Shrink tube would be best and it can handle all the elements. They have it in a few different colors


----------

